# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Финальный вариант пакета исправлений Service Pack 3 для Windows XP доступен на сайте Microsoft, и не только

## SDA

Финальный вариант третьего пакета исправлений Service Pack 3 под номером 5512 для операционной системы Windows XP уже можно скачать с официального сайта Microsoft. Правда, это еще не совсем официальный релиз, поскольку появившиеся в сети ссылки ведут на сервер службы Windows Update. Тем не менее, можно с уверенностью утверждать, что это именно финальный вариант, так как он полностью соответствует ранее попавшим в сеть вариантам Service Pack 3, предназначавшимся для сборщиков и производителей персональных компьютеров. Пакет включает в себя все исправления и обновления, выпущенные с момента появления самой операционной системы. Он направлен на улучшение безопасности, совместимости с третьими приложениями, а также повышение производительности работы ПК. Доступны два файла для ОС архитектуры х86 в двух языковых вариантах: русском и английском.  дальше http://www.overclockers.ru/softnews/29017.shtml

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Одного я не понял, почему в SP 3 не вошёл IE7?

----------


## akok

Насколько я знаю офф релиз отложили из-за проблем.

IE 7  не входит в перечень основных обновлений и заплаток.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Насколько я знаю офф релиз отложили из-за проблем.


угу
http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/...2170&SiteID=17

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мелкомягкие в ударе




> Microsoft приняла решение отложить на некоторое время распространение последнего сервисного пакета обновлений для Windows XP. На официальном форуме корпорации объясняют этот шаг найденными в последние несколько дней проблемами совместимости между Microsoft Dynamics Retail Management System (RMS) – решением для малого и среднего бизнеса, и пакетами обновлений XP SP3, а также Vista SP1. 
> 
> Несмотря на то, что данная проблема затрагивает относительно небольшую часть пользователей, софтверный гигант решил приостановить возможность загрузки Windows XP SP3 через свои сервисы Windows Update и Download Center. 
> 
> Как ожидается, скачать пакет обновлений можно будет после того, как Microsoft установит специальную фильтрацию, которая сможет предотвратить загрузку пакета клиентами, использующих RMS. Сколько времени потребуется на создания этого фильтра пока неизвестно. 
> 
> Однако, со вчерашнего дня с официального сайта Microsoft можно скачать финальный вариант третьего пакета исправлений Service Pack 3 под номером 5512 для операционной системы Windows XP. Это еще не официальный релиз, поскольку появившиеся в сети ссылки ведут на сервер службы Windows Update. Однако, можно с уверенностью утверждать, что это именно финальный вариант, так как он полностью соответствует ранее попавшим в сеть вариантам Service Pack 3, предназначавшимся для сборщиков и производителей персональных компьютеров.
> 
> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/352213.php


*Добавлено через 9 минут*

"Зверский" список *изменений*  :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а у меня оно не ставится... пишет что файл ядра системы не является файлом Майрософт Виндоуз...
Windows XP Pro SP2, интересно чем оно себя считает? Линуксом?

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

У меня нормально стал, тоже Windows XP Pro SP2. Пока работает без проблем.

----------


## Rene-gad

> а у меня оно не ставится...


ну и не надо оно тебе. Подожди, пока через автоматические апдейты загрузится.



> пишет что файл ядра системы не является файлом Майрософт Виндоуз...


http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=k...27101&x=8&y=11  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=k...27101&x=8&y=11


а если ни того, ни другого нет?

лан.. жду пока встанет само))

----------


## Rene-gad

> а если ни того, ни другого нет?


тогда оно себя Линуксом считает  :Cheesy:

----------


## XiTri

У меня счас через вин упдейт припол-зло, что делать?
Качать или погодить пока.

Качать иль не качать...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> У меня счас через вин упдейт припол-зло, что делать?
> Качать или погодить пока.
> 
> Качать иль не качать...


Сделать образ системы и качнуть

----------


## sergey888

Установил сейчас с виндовс абдейт SP3. Если кого интересует у меня была борка от Зверя. Все установилось без проблем. Оно снесло пару мелких украшательств для винды но зато увеличила скорость загрузки винды и чуть чуть увеличила скорость работы системы. Никаких критических ошибок пока не замечено.

----------


## Shu_b

CD Image File На Microsoft Download Center site:

en
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

ru:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...0-fe22559d164e

----------


## rubin

Все тоже установилось нормально... правда первая загрузка была проблемная  :Sad:  С третьего раза запустилось... висло  :Sad:

----------


## Muffler

> Оно снесло пару мелких украшательств для винды


Кстати у меня тоже скин слетел после установки SP3...

----------


## zerocorporated

> ru:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...0-fe22559d164e


Просмотрел. Для тех кто ставил *на установленную систему если не планируется откат* можно удалить каталог *C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$* в нем сохраняется резервные копии файлов на случай отката.

После установке появились службы:

Dot3svc - "Автонастройка проводного доступа"
EapHost - "Служба протокола EAP"
hkmsvc - "Служба управления сертификатами и ключами работоспособности"
napagent - "Агент защиты доступа к сети"

----------


## Rene-gad

> После установке появились службы:
> 
> Dot3svc - "Автонастройка проводного доступа"
> EapHost - "Служба протокола EAP"
> hkmsvc - "Служба управления сертификатами и ключами работоспособности"
> napagent - "Агент защиты доступа к сети"


у меня ничего такого не появилось  :Cool: . АВЗ-Лог могу подвесить...

----------


## Surfer

На хомяке-то конешно  :Smiley: )

----------


## SDA

Действительно, визуально увеличилась скорость загрузки винды и немного увеличилась скорость работы системы. Хрюша лицензионная.

----------


## sergey888

> у меня ничего такого не появилось . АВЗ-Лог могу подвесить...


Не могу сказать точно были ли эти службы раньше, но после установки SP3 они точно есть.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> после установки SP3 они точно есть.


У меня *точно* нету  :Smiley:  Могу сегодня вечером логи подвесить. Посмотрите сами.

----------


## zerocorporated

> У меня *точно* нету  Могу сегодня вечером логи подвесить. Посмотрите сами.


Просто в отчете Totalunintal-а высветилось то и написал. В оснастке за службы отвечающей они тоже были.

----------


## sergey888

> У меня *точно* нету  Могу сегодня вечером логи подвесить. Посмотрите сами.


Не нужны логи. Я вам верю на слово. Только не понятно как это может быть.  :Wink:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Только не понятно как это может быть.


ну а если просто предположить, что у меня другая конфигурация ПК, в которой эти службы просто не нужны  :Wink: ?

----------


## sergey888

> ну а если просто предположить, что у меня другая конфигурация ПК, в которой эти службы просто не нужны ?


Я конечно не специалист в данном вопросе, но я думал что вне зависимости нужны службы или нет они устанавливаются на комп вместе с SP3.  :Wink:  Ведь SP3 это пакет который устанавливается полностью, а не по частям и значит все что в него включено должно установится.  :Wink: 

Или я не прав ?

----------


## Rene-gad

Ну если нет у меня ни WLAN, ни Инфракрасного соединения, то эти службы и не устанавливаются, ИМО  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergey888

> Ну если нет у меня ни WLAN, ни Инфракрасного соединения, то эти службы и не устанавливаются, ИМО


Если я правильно понял и  WLAN это [Wireless Local Area Network] (Беспроводная локальная сеть) :Wink:  то этого у меня нет и Инфракрасного соединения у меня тоже нет.  :Cheesy:

----------


## zerocorporated

> Ну если нет у меня ни WLAN, ни Инфракрасного соединения, то эти службы и не устанавливаются, ИМО


WLAN - на машине тоже нет.

----------


## Shu_b

Да.. включились Bluetooth, Infrared, остановленные центр безоапасности, брандмауэр, время, темы...

У коллеги слетели настройки энергосбережения и отключились usb клава и мышь...

Кое что стало работать быстее, в целом так же. Будем посмотреть дальше.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да.. включились Bluetooth, Infrared, остановленные центр безоапасности, брандмауэр, время, темы...
> 
> У коллеги слетели настройки энергосбережения и отключились usb клава и мышь...
> 
> Кое что стало работать быстее, в целом так же. Будем посмотреть дальше.


Я на 2-х машинах установил... Рабочая и домашняя. Всё в норме.

----------


## sergey888

После установки SP3 при открытии Outlook Express открывается Виндовс Месенжер и делает мелкие гадости, удалить его не выходит. Может кто знает как его удалить или отвязать от Outlook Express.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Может кто знает как его удалить или отвязать от Outlook Express.


я бы их _обох_  удалил  :Wink: . Ну если Аутглюк к сердцу прирос: http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_messenger_remove.htm
Можно не так жестоко: Там где панель управвления приложениями есть икона Компоненты Виндовс добавить/удалить (за точность перевода не ручаюсь  :Wink: )

----------


## sergey888

> я бы их _обох_  удалил . Ну если Аутглюк к сердцу прирос: http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_messenger_remove.htm
> Можно не так жестоко: Там где панель управвления приложениями есть икона Компоненты Виндовс добавить/удалить (за точность перевода не ручаюсь )


Спасибо попробую первый вариант.
Второй вариант не пройдет, у меня после установки SP3 заходит в установка и удаление программ, а вот в Компоненты Виндовс не заходит. Пишет что не хватает какогото файла. Я грешу на то что у меня ломаная винда да еще и сборка.  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 13 минут*

Вот это я прогнал. У меня же на компе давно валяется прога Disable/Remove Windows Messenger а я вам тут мозги пудрю. Спасибо Rene-gad за помощь.

----------


## borka

> Может кто знает как его удалить или отвязать от Outlook Express.


"Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" - снять птицу "Автоматически входить на сервер Windows Messenger" не помогает?

----------


## sergey888

> "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" - снять птицу "Автоматически входить на сервер Windows Messenger" не помогает?


Трудно сказать помогает или нет, так как уже не нужно.  :Wink:

----------


## XiTri

Люди добрые опубликуйте MD5 пакета SP3. Ну там ISO'шки или EXE'шки, рус или енг.
С датой скачивания. От мелко-софта качать дорого,а кругом враги.

P.S. А что цифровая подпись на сервис паки не ставится?
Кому верить?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Прочитал пост. Одни вопросы  :Smiley:

----------


## XiTri

Вот что нарыл:

xpsp3_5512.080413-2113_ru_x86fre_spcd.iso - c67949b54c34af2d465b3db029db0b74
WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-X86-RUS.EXE - e38b5c19a3d12ae8de0a12b1e098dd73 (из iso)
Говорят ещё это MD5 (WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe) = bb25707c919dd835a9d9706b5725af58 Но пока нет в наличии.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Прога для подсчета MD5 HashCalc 2.02
http://www.slavasoft.com/hashcalc/index.htm

----------

